# 05 GTO Judge



## Tivor (Sep 18, 2004)

I have a picture of a 05 GTO judge but haven't found any literature on it anywhere. Does anyone know is that a modified 05 GTO or is Pontiac making the Judge again.


----------



## fastenough (Sep 17, 2004)

I believe that it is a concept car.


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

Those CCW's are amazing looking


----------



## Tivor (Sep 18, 2004)

If it is a concept car how do I get one


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

you cant  

BTW these smilies suck


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Bingo, that's the other car I saw pictures of, but couldn't find the old thread. Do you have any more pictures of the concept in orange??? If so, please post em up here.


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

Redline said:


> BTW these smilies suck


Yeah, some of the standard ones do. I'll upload some better ones.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Wheels Are Nice. I Hope They Become Available Thru Gm For Purchase To Replace The Plain One's That Come On The Gto.


----------



## adrnlin (Sep 20, 2004)

Pics like this make me nuts! I did add Koblenz
Wheels which have made a HUGE improvement
in the look and handling over stock.
If these come out, I'll start over!


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Adrnlin Do You Have Any Pictures Of Those Koblenz Wheels?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The wheels on this "Judge" look exactly like BMW M-Sport double-spoke wheels from an M3. I understand that BMW 3-series wheel bolt patterns match up with the GTO's.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*More Judge Pics*


----------

